# off site bar set-up fees



## chefherman (Jun 25, 2003)

could someone please give me some examples of fees for setting up a bar(limited and full) off-site for say a wedding of 150 or so... i need solid info to bring to the man... i don't think we charged anything for this weekends gig....thank you for your help..


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Are you just setting up the bars? Is your staff pouring? Are you using your booze? Plastic ware or glassware? More details please.


----------



## chefherman (Jun 25, 2003)

its all of our own stuff, the food and drink. we do it all, pour serve, clean and cocktail. the wedding couple rented the tent, water glass, and plates, we covered the rest. its all over now its tuesday on my second day off..aaaahhhhh!!!!the end


----------

